# Milicic and the greek Shaq



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/51102.htm


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Here are some more news on them....http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/misc/1472727.html


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Just wanna say that there is a nice article on Sofoklis
http://www.hoopshype.com/articles/sofocles_peinado.htm


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Eurobasket reported that Tau Ceramica has offered Sofoklis a 500,000$ contract. Do you think he'll go to Spain?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I think that depends whether the NBA allows him to participate in the 2003 draft.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Like I said: "TAU offers 550,000 $ to Iraklis to sign Sofoclis 'Baby Shaq' Schortsianitis"


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm confused now. Have they offered Iraklis the money ore Sophoklis himself. If it is the first case I think he'll play in Spain because Iraklis will take the money first, before they see him leave for the NBA without any profits...


----------

